
HitBliss - Solving the Problem of Monetizing Hollywood | VentureFizz - etrickett
http://venturefizz.com/blog/hitbliss-solving-problem-monetizing-hollywood#.UT32xsVKZeY.hackernews
======
niggler
Instead of focusing on monetizing crap, why not focus on producing high-
quality content? I may be alone in thinking this, but there have been fewer
really good movies/TV shows in the past few years.

